# Aluminum leaf in Utah



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Just back from Park City Utah. Fun job. Made ceilings look like old distressed and tarnished silver leaf using aluminum leaf. 

http://www.decoartisans.com/Silver leaf, Utah.htm


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks great, how did you like Utah?!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Who thinks up this stuff & how on earth would you price it?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

As always very nice RD. :thumbup:

You should of stopped by RCP's and partied like a rock star.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> As always very nice RD. :thumbup:
> 
> You should of stopped by RCP's and partied like a rock star.


I'd have loved that! He was in the far north end of the state, I am on the south end, about a 4 hour drive. But I was up there recently for a conference, would have loved to check it out!


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

RCP.....I Love Utah. Went through about 7 years ago in the south....Green River area going into CO. After working in Park City, I would like to go back. Actually if I can swing it, might go back for Sundance Film Fest. We talk about moving out there some day. My wife used to live in New Mexico and I was in Montana.....Utah is a good middle ground.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Who thinks up this stuff & how on earth would you price it?


Aaron, Park City was a mining town and is now an upscale resort area, interesting history here.
Looks like it will be a "theme" type eatery.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

As always I am amazed you get paid to travel the country and do this really cool work RD.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> As always I am amazed you get paid to travel the country and do this really cool work RD.


That is pretty cool isn't it?! Like ProWallGuy does with his murals. Be interesting seeing new places and meeting new people. I always wondered, especially now, how they get their tools thru security!


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

I mail them out before I go. But gilded ceilings I really dont need much. I do like my work. Decided if I was going to be a painter, I would always try high end and specialty work. But I too have to make it an all rounded company and do get my share of sanding, patching, and cut & roll. A lot of my Road work is as a sub for other painters that land these type jobs and decide to bring me in to help insure a positive success and happy clients. But after the crew is trained.....I dont get called by them again.....except for maybe troubleshooting.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks RD, so how do most of them find you? Do you actively pursue these types of jobs by marketing to PC's or do they just google "awesome faux/decorative painters" and find you?


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Amazing work!

Sage


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Its a bit of everything. Website brings some, a few architects, but probably most is through networking with other decorative painters. Its a small group nationwide and from hanging out at sites like this and decorative/faux forums, I have met a lot of contractors nationwide. Sometimes its just hit and miss. I plan to market a little heavier this year (after Dec.)


----------



## SuperiorPainter (Feb 12, 2011)

While working at the NasCar Hall of Fame they had a company install the aluminum leaf the same way and i think they charged like $1.50 per sq/ft and the surface needed to be a level 5. If you ever face something like that on your job be sure to crack the whip on the drywall guys so that you will have your work completed because once the leaf is finished you can't touch or wipe paint drips off of it.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep, need a good surface.Thats about $25 a sq. less than what they should have got!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

SuperiorPainter said:


> While working at the NasCar Hall of Fame they had a company install the aluminum leaf the same way and i think they charged like $1.50 per sq/ft and the surface needed to be a level 5. If you ever face something like that on your job be sure to crack the whip on the drywall guys so that you will have your work completed because once the leaf is finished you can't touch or wipe paint drips off of it.





Roadog said:


> Yep, need a good surface.Thats about $25 a sq. less than what they should have got!



Thanks RD, I just choked on my cereal when i read Superiors quote of 1.50 sq/ft. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

yea, I knew rates were lower that way, but I get more than a $1.50 rolling ceiling white.


----------

